# Glory v Wildhaus - Updated agility videos



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

From this past Thursday.

This video has the majority of the class on it. Fine tuning and improving individual obstacle performance. Interesting to see how all the dogs in class have improved their focus, no matter what crazy happens during class.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxmqS3B0xCM

This has the end of class with a very short sequence. ALso very interesting to see how Glory is 'getting' this by recognizing and going on. Not just automatically doing one thing, and then thinking she is to stop for an immediate reward. Bonus footage of me running Bretta later on in her lesson!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ_bchLZ7Xk&feature=related

Enjoy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow! Glory has great discipline for her age! You should be very proud!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's neat to look at her just 5 months ago and not only see how she's grown in size (wow







) but how much she progressed in the training.

Click here to see her in the same class, with same dogs, but 5 months ago!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow I really find agility fascinating! Glory B looks really good! And Bretta...wow is she FAST! It looks like such a fun fun fun thing to do, and both dogs and people really enjoy it!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One of the many reasons I love agility is because classes are just so much fun! SPECIALLY the first year or so. Unless some crazy wackjob agressive dog is in class that has to be dealt with. All other unwanted behaviors are just pretty much ignored or managed. 

As you can see, the rest of the stuff (like the frequent mauling Glory gives people) are just laughed at and we move on. Dogs wander off, we just get them back. Dogs lose attention, we just change the game. Dogs don't do it right, we just don't reward and set them up to suceed at the next try. 

Neat to see the difference a dopey puppy has doing the jump, aframe, tunnel in the sequence video. Compared to my 5 (actually almost 6 yr old) doing the same three pieces. Body awareness, speed, focus......................


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Glory is going to be the next agility star!

She is doing so good!!! 

Bretta is well... there are no words, she is simiply amazing!

You are so very great with those two dogs, I love how you interact with them.. it makes the whole video!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Great stuff as always!! Glory B is doing so well! She looks like she has the right mix of being focus on you but NOT so focused that she can't work away from you. That and she is just having so much fun!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeAs you can see, the rest of the stuff (like the frequent mauling Glory gives people) are just laughed at and we move on. Dogs wander off, we just get them back. Dogs lose attention, we just change the game. Dogs don't do it right, we just don't reward and set them up to suceed at the next try.


Amen! How dog training should be.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Always love your videos! So fun to watch


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliAlways love your videos! So fun to watch


Thanks! And you'll know to never stand near the end of the teeter if Glory B is coming down!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so jealous of your great trainer and facility! The classes I took were outdoors, and only from April through October because of rain.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, have to live vicariously as no indoor equipment here. Glory has changed so much!! She is so grown up now. Hate how fast the puppy goes away. Wonderful worker though!


----------

